# BFD 1124P Owners... the MIDI issue...



## Sonnie

I am conversing with Behringer tech support in reference to the MIDI not working on newer units and they have asked me for some specifics.

I need a little help from some of you.

From your 1124P, I need the following:

Date Code: on back
Serial Number: on back
Version Number: fully power down the unit, press and hold the Filter Select button and power up

Then I need to know if MIDI works with your unit or not.

You may post the info here, PM or email me.

I really don't know if we'll get anywhere with this but we'll try it anyway. My unit works fine with MIDI and is an older model Version 1.0, but I'd like to see if we can get those with the newer units up and working.

Thanks!


----------



## rcarlton

Sonnie,
Date code: 0602
Serial Number: N0600433124
Version Number: 1.3

MIDI does not work.


----------



## Otto

Hi Sonnie,

Quick question -- is the problem that MIDI doesn't work at all, or that you can't automatically "save" the changes to whatever preset. 

I was never able to save the just-downloaded filters through MIDI on my original 1124 BFD. I also have an older one (not exactly sure of the date, but I can check later), and I don't have any problem saving to that one. However, I'm using a newer version of REW, one in which JohnM may have addressed this issue. I have not tried that newer version of REW with my newer BFD, so maybe I can "save" there as well.

Anyway, if this applies to me, I can get the info you need.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... if you have 1124's please let us know on both if you can.

The issue is that you cannot save the REW settings to the BFD via MIDI. Basically I consider that "MIDI not working"... so to speak. The latest version of REW hasn't fixed anything that I know of. As stated, my unit works fine... and that's using the latest version of REW on my laptop. However, when I attempted to load the settings from REW on my laptop to Wayne's new BFD, it would not save... the STORE button just flashes as best I can remember.



I'm assuming everyone is having the same problem... after sending the settings to the BFD the STORE button flashes and nothing is saved... even if you press the STORE button twice, it does not save anything. Is this the same for everyone or have I got it off a little?


----------



## tdamocles

Date code: 0802
Serial: L0254681124
Version: 1.0

Midi does work.


----------



## Malice

Date Code 0504
Serial N0513116124
Version: V1.0

European 220/240V version.

Midi DOES work


----------



## akardash

Sonnie,

Date code: 0602
Serial Number: 060448312A
Version Number: 1.3

MIDI does not work!


----------



## Otto

Hi Sonnie,

BFD 1124 #1:
Date Code: 1204
Serial Num: L0417042124
Version: 1.0

BFD 1124 #2:
Date Code: 0801
Serial Num: G0114356124
Version: 1.0

MIDI works OK for both (even though I was sure (I mean sure) that I had a problem with #1 above at one point. I tested it again today, and both are OK for transfer and save of filters).

Thanks!!!


----------



## tbrooke

I was just ggetting ready to order a BFD. Is this something I should worry about?

Tom


----------



## Otto

tbrooke said:


> I was just ggetting ready to order a BFD. Is this something I should worry about?
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

I don't think it is. I believe that worst case you will have to plug in the filter numbers by hand, so you won't be able to take advantage of the MIDI feature between REW and the BFD. However, from the answers in this thread, you might ask the seller if they can see what "version" their BFD is. As Sonnie notes in the OP, you can determine this by holding down the Filter Select button as you power up the device. I presume this "version" is describing firmware. From the answers here, it seems like version 1.0 is good and 1.3 has some problems.

For the price, you can't beat these things, even if you have to enter the filters by hand. Also, if you weren't planning on using the MIDI, the it doesn't make any difference to you whatsoever. Go for it -- especially if you can find a 1.0 version.

Good luck.


----------



## tbrooke

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I ordered the BFD today from Musician's Friend. I have been working with REW and have it basically set up, I was looking at a digital DRC program that would work with my Squeezebox but it just got too complicated so I am lookig forward to delving into the BFD. It is a little offputting to read all the posts re: hum. midi etc. but at least there is a froum to get you through any issues


----------



## Guest

Serial No. N0604549124
Date Code 0602
Version 1.3

Midi not working


----------



## JohnM

Julian, please add the version number of your unit (fully power down the unit, press and hold the Filter Select button and power up).


----------



## Sonnie

If I can get one more not working I think that would be enough. Wayne?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

S/N: N0600319124
Date Code: 0602 
Version: 1.3
MIDI doesn't work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks guys... that should do it. I have forwarded these to Behringer and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Snookboy

If you need anymore, let me know. I didn't notice the post until this morning, but I have a newer unit and the MIDI certainly does not work. Anxious to find out what you hear from them.


----------



## rcarlton

Snookboy said:


> If you need anymore, let me know. I didn't notice the post until this morning, but I have a newer unit and the MIDI certainly does not work. Anxious to find out what you hear from them.


Looks like you may have version 1.3.


----------



## Sonnie

I'm curious as to what 1.3 includes that 1.0 does not have? Obviously 1.3 brought in a MIDI bug. It would be nice to simply be able to load 1.0 and our problems be fixed.


----------



## Sonnie

Response from Behringer support:



> Reference: Incident: 061005-000144
> 
> Thank you for writing back, Sonny - engineering indicates that they tested all versions, but found no significant changes related to MIDI operations. The only differences between all the revisions are to accomodate hardware changes but not related to the MIDI interface. Unfortunately, this puts us back to the drawing board as far as troubleshooting mode goes... I suggest a phone consultation at this point. You can reach us at 425.672.0816 xt 141 from M-F 8-5 PST. Looking forward to hearing from you.


We need someone who is willing to connect up the non-working version of the MIDI and call them at the above number and see if we can figure out the problem.


----------



## JohnM

Sonnie said:


> We need someone who is willing to connect up the non-working version of the MIDI and call them at the above number and see if we can figure out the problem.


I suspect that won't work out too well as there is no visibility of what REW is sending, the tech at the other end isn't going to be able to contribute much. I recall a Midi diagnostic app I came across when doing the original dev work on the Midi interface, I'll see if I can find it again and we can then use that to send messages the units should react to in a certain way, then we will have something more concrete to work with. I'll post again when I track it down.


----------



## brucek

But did anyone try a non-working unit with the beta_REW_3.30 that has the feature:

_Increased interval between midi commands to DSP1124P to see if it helps with reports of unit not accepting filter settings via midi
_

brucek


----------



## Otto

Sonnie said:


> We need someone who is willing to connect up the non-working version of the MIDI and call them at the above number and see if we can figure out the problem.


Sonnie,

That sounds like fun, but since my two are working, I won't be able to play. However, I have a comment in the event that someone _does_ give them a call: Behringer may well ask how the MIDI is configured and being controlled. If it were me (with "me" not being a MIDI expert at all), I would have to say at that point, "I dunno, I just plug it into this great software I found on the 'net and it goes." Then Behringer is gonna say "well, maybe your program isn't working right." And then, with all due respect to REW and JohnM for all his hard work, I would have to say, "well, I'm not sure. I guess it could be the software." Of course, I find that its being the software is unlikely because the same rev of REW works with the other revs of the BFD, which definitely implicates the BFD as being the thing that changed. I'm not trying to volunteer JohnM, but he will certainly know the most about the inner workings of REW.

Another option would be to have someone who _is_ a MIDI expert to hook this thing up through a different MIDI setup (i.e., not REW) and see if the BFD fails in the same way. Then that person _will_ know the inner workings of that setup, and could discuss it with Behringer.

Anyway, just my point of veiw from an engineering/troubleshooting perspective. When I'm working problems on my products, I frequently have to concern myself with the "host" misbehaving. Also, the "Behringer Engineering Department" already thinks it's not their fault, and sometimes it can be challenging to convince engineers that they are wrong.


----------



## JohnM

brucek said:


> But did anyone try a non-working unit with the beta_REW_3.30 that has the feature:
> 
> _Increased interval between midi commands to DSP1124P to see if it helps with reports of unit not accepting filter settings via midi
> _


Unfortunately yes, and it didn't help.


----------



## JohnM

OK, I've tracked down the Midi app so soon anyone can become a Midi expert :bigsmile: 

Home page is here: http://www.bome.com/midi/sendsx/

To try this out, download the V1.30 beta 2 version linked near the top of the page. Start the app and use the Midi Out and Midi In menu entries to select your Midi interface. Connect both the Midi input and output to your BFD. Make sure that the DSP1124P is configured for Midi as detailed in the REW help here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/bfdcomms.html#top

Select any preset on the BFD other than preset 1. When you turn the preset select knob, messages should appear in the SendSX Midi In window similar to this:


Code:


C0 01
C0 03

The first message appears when preset 2 is selected, the second corresponds to preset 4. If no messages appear either your BFD is not configured per the REW help or your Midi interface is not set up correctly or not working or your BFD Midi doesn't work, if checking the configurations doesn't help you can proceed no further.

If you got over that first hurdle, type the following in the Midi out panel on SendSX


Code:


C0 00

note that those are zeroes, NOT the letter o. Press F4 or the Send button to send the message. Your BFD should select preset 1. 

Now press the ENGINE R button on the BFD, the Midi In panel on SendSX should show *B0 0C 02*

Use "Clear Out" to empty the Midi Out panel then type in


Code:


B0 0C 01

and hit Send, the BFD should select ENGINE L.

If that has worked, press the FILTER SELECT button and select filter 2, the Midi In panel should show *B0 0A 01* (and maybe some other *B0 0A xx* messages if you selected other filters). Clear the Midi Out and type in


Code:


B0 0A 00

and Send it, the BFD should select filter 1. 

Press the FILTER MODE button and turn the jog wheel to select OF, there should be a *BO 0B 00* message in Midi In if the filter was not already set to OF. Clear the Midi out and type


Code:


B0 0B 01

and Send it, the filter type should change to PA and the STORE LED will start to flash.

Press the FREQUENCY button and turn the jog wheel to select 80, there should be a 
*B0 0D 06* message in Midi In if the frequency was not already set to 80. Clear the Midi out and type


Code:


B0 0D 07

and send it, the frequency should change to 100. Hopefully you are now getting the hang of things, so try the following in the same fashion:

B0 0E 08 // set FINE freq to -1
B0 0F 01 // set BANDWIDTH to 1/120
B0 10 2F // set GAIN to -1dB

That's the end of the messages used to set up a filter. The next message to try is


Code:


B0 12 00

 which should store the filter setting in preset 1, the STORE LED should stop flashing as long as the Store Enable Midi setting is set correctly. If you press the STORE key twice yourself you should see the *B0 12 00* message appear in the Midi In panel. 

The final command to try is


Code:


B0 13 02

which should set IN/OUT to IN (LED on).

If you have a BFD which does not work with Midi using REW, please let us know if the stuff above works on your unit, and if not, where it goes wrong.


----------



## Guest

I also had the same issues with broken MIDI transfers some months ago. I used Linux to debug into the issue further (because sending/receiving was easier to debug), and found out the following:
* Two byte messages like "xx yy" always were executed correctly.
* Three byte messages like "xx yy zz" seemed to be interpreted as "xx yy yy" in the BFD (for whatever reason). Therefore, when xx yy yy also was an allowed sequence, the command succeeded. If it was not (e.g. the command for saving settings), execution failed. I tried several commands, and my theory always fitted.

As proud as I was about this observation, it did not help me much. Even with delays between the message bytes, the three byte messages did not work as expected (this fits with the description of the new RoomEQ beta).

My MIDI interface was a standard Audigy 2 ZS. When I looped back Midi out and Midi in, all messages above could be read correctly. Therefore, I assumed that the Audigy generally was OK and that it might be a timing issue that could be solved with another MIDI interface like the Edirol. In the end it was not worth the hassle to me buying another MIDI interface and I typed in all manually.

Only my 2ct, maybe the information above is valuable to anyone.

And, BTW: My BFD also has version 1.3 (date 0602).


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Robert and welcome to the Shack! 

Maybe this will be some useful info for JohnM or someone to work with. Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

Sonnie said:


> Maybe this will be some useful info for JohnM or someone to work with. Thanks!


I think it would be worth forwarding that info to Behringer complete, might help them track things down.


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile I made some tests with this nice program SendSX:


Sent message "B0 0D 01"
Expected result: Set frequency 25Hz
Observed result: Set frequency .40kHz (= command "B0 0D 0D"!)
Sent message "B0 0E 03"
Expected result: Set Fine -6
Observed result: Set Fine +5 (= command "B0 0E 0E"!)
Sent message "B0 0F 01"
Expected result: Set bandwidth 2
Observed result: Set bandwidth 16 (= command "B0 0F 0F"!)
...and so on...
So in each case message "xx yy zz" is interpreted as "xx yy yy" -- which also explains why the final store command "B0 12 00" is not executed (as B0 12 12 is illegal).

BTW, changing timing in the option menu did not change anything.

The funny thing is, if using the jogshuttle to configure settings manually, exactly the commands above are received from the BFD. But if you send the same sequence to the BFD, for some reason the message is misinterpreted.

Now, before providing this to Behringer, I think it would be interesting if other users with v1.3 firmware can confirm this, particularly with other well-known MIDI interfaces like e.g. the Edirol. If yes, I think that we have excluded all possible factors (application, timing, MIDI interface) in order to make Behringer investigate this further.


----------



## Sonnie

Wouldn't it be good to have a user with version 1.0 (one that works) run this same test to see where the difference is... or am I confused... :scratch:


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> Wouldn't it be good to have a user with version 1.0 (one that works) run this same test to see where the difference is... or am I confused... :scratch:


Yes, this would definitely also make sense. I guess that it works as JohnM already indicated above in post #25 that his configuration commands could be sent successfully to a v1.0 BFD with SendSX (and it resembles the command syntax that can be captured as outgoing MIDI transfer from RoomEQ to the BFD 1124).


----------



## Snookboy

John,

If I can find some time this weekend, I will certainly give this a try. And BTW, I also tried the REW Beta 3.3 with no success.


----------



## JohnM

Looks to me like Robert has tracked down Behringers problem for them. The old "I haven't changed anything in that part of the code" line is very high on the list of software engineering excuses when things don't behave. Often followed shortly afterwards by a new release that magically and coincidentally fixes the problem :heehee: A bigger issue might be what can be done about this, as the units don't appear to be field upgradable...


----------



## Sonnie

Since I'm clueless with all this, can one of you guys type me up a response to Behringer and I'll send it to them. Maybe there's someway to upgrade (or downgrade) the version. Maybe they will provide a user serviceable part... maybe they'll do something. :dontknow:


----------



## JohnM

Sonnie, I'd just send them the text of Robert's two posts minus the last line of the 2nd post and see what their reaction is.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie,

feel free to use my text as input to Behringer.

As I read, you already have a (US?) contact to Behringer. If it does not work out, I might try to feed Behringer support here in Germany directly, or maybe my vendor who claims to be the biggest Behringer vendor in Europe.

I am also curious how Behringer could address any such issue if the firmware is not field flashable. But as I am within still 2yr warranty period, I will check -- although it would probably not be worth returning the BFD completely. Also wondering how this cannot be detected in quality assurance before new SW releases...


----------



## Sonnie

Tell me is this is okay to send to Behringer... I edited it slightly:



> Here is some more info we have come up with. A BFD version 1.3 owner did some testing and here is what he found:
> 
> I used Linux to debug into the issue further (because sending/receiving was easier to debug), and found out the following:
> * Two byte messages like "xx yy" always were executed correctly.
> * Three byte messages like "xx yy zz" seemed to be interpreted as "xx yy yy" in the BFD (for whatever reason).
> Therefore, when xx yy yy also was an allowed sequence, the command succeeded.
> If it was not (e.g. the command for saving settings), execution failed.
> I tried several commands, and my theory always fitted.
> 
> Even with delays between the message bytes, the three byte messages did not work as expected (this fits with the description of the new RoomEQ beta).
> 
> My MIDI interface was a standard Audigy 2 ZS. When I looped back Midi out and Midi in, all messages above could be read correctly. Therefore, I assumed that the Audigy generally was OK and that it might be a timing issue.
> 
> I made some tests with the program SendSX:
> 
> * Sent message "B0 0D 01"
> Expected result: Set frequency 25Hz
> Observed result: Set frequency .40kHz (= command "B0 0D 0D"!)
> * Sent message "B0 0E 03"
> Expected result: Set Fine -6
> Observed result: Set Fine +5 (= command "B0 0E 0E"!)
> * Sent message "B0 0F 01"
> Expected result: Set bandwidth 2
> Observed result: Set bandwidth 16 (= command "B0 0F 0F"!)
> * ...and so on...
> 
> So in each case message "xx yy zz" is interpreted as "xx yy yy" -- which also explains why the final store command "B0 12 00" is not executed (as B0 12 12 is illegal).
> 
> BTW, changing timing in the option menu did not change anything.
> 
> The funny thing is, if using the jogshuttle to configure settings manually, exactly the commands above are received from the BFD. But if you send the same sequence to the BFD, for some reason the message is misinterpreted.
> 
> The problem seems to have been identified, the question now, are the defective BFD units field serviceable?
> 
> Thanks for your attention to this matter.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie, I think the text is OK. If you like, you might clarify one sentence to: I made some _additional_ tests with the _low-level Windows_ program SendSX.

Thanks for your effort. Lets keep fingers crossed that Behringer will find something now.


----------



## aceinc

Has anyone heard back from Behringer?

Paul


----------



## Sonnie

Nothing... I'll send an email in on that ticket and see if they might have an update.


----------



## rcarlton

I take it you have not heard back from them. Do you think it would be advantageous for those of us having the problem to e-mail them? Strength in numbers:flex: .


----------



## Sonnie

I would say absolutely... you could even include the info I included in the earlier post #37 above. Hammer them well, maybe they'll do something. While you are at it... mention the BSE2496C.


----------



## rcarlton

E-mail sent to Behringer.


----------



## rcarlton

I got the following message back from them:

*Response (Jorge H.) 05/12/2006 11.51 AM *
Dear Ron Carlton,

Thank you for writing, Ron. I will forward this engineering for review - I'm assuming this is part of the MIDI control thread on the home theatre forum? We'll be in touch, Ron.

We hope that we have been able to help you with this information.

Best regards, 

Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team


----------



## Sonnie

Excellent... maybe your email will get it bumped back up to the top of the stack.


----------



## Guest

I'm also stuck troubleshooting the midi on a Ver1.3 1124P :wits-end: 

Has anyone here tried Behringer's design editor software with the 1124P. You can download it from their website http://www.behringer.com/05_support/downloads.cfm?lang=ENG&sel_prod=DSP1100P

They claim this will work with the 1124P - over midi. Might be worth a try. I will, in the morning. If this utility works with the 1124P then the REW software should also be able to work (unless the issue is in the midi driver itself). In any case, it provides a good data point for both us and Behringer.

Also, note that the user manual mentions that the 1124P is a "Future-proof software-upgradeable architecture (see page 4 near the bottom). So, if the fix can't be made in the REW software, it just might be possible for Behringer to issue a software upgrade to get us all out of this mess.

-Cheers


----------



## maxcooper

MIDI doesn't work for me, either. I can send the data, but it doesn't save, just as described previously in this thread.

Date code: 0602
Serial number: N0602976124
Version: 1.3

MIDI does NOT work.

I downloaded the software above, but it doesn't run on my computer. I can execute the exe file, but nothing happens. Not even an error message. I am running Windows XP, with all updates (until I am finished messing around with audio gear and can boot back into Linux ).

-Max


----------



## Sonnie

I think that software has had problems for a while.

We have at least two tickets up there with the MIDI issue. May another email or two to remind them we are still waiting and still hoping for them to fix the bug.


----------



## Guest

The old Behringer design editor software will *not* work with WinXP. 

I spoke with "JH" at Behringer supporting in Washington. He is aware of our few trouble-tickets and has relayed all the info to Behringer Engineering. They are stating that the DSP1124Ps work with the old DSP1100P design editor so they will not action this midi issue further unless we prove that their product is somehow in violation of midi protocol. They sorta do have a point.

However, they also likely have the low-level midi sniffing tools to capture the issue here. What's needed is a capture of a simple 3-byte command that works with their editor and fails with REW. Then we'd need to hammer *both* Behringer and the REW authors for resolution. Even then, there is a possibility that it won't ever get fixed.

"JH" suggested I consider the '2496 instead. great, that's just great.. but it probably would be cheaper then trying to get the REW authors to work this out directly with Behringer. Too bad because REW truly enhances these Behringer products and is an awesome tool - and so are these Behringer products. I could debug all of this for them. **** I could build an entire 1124P from scratch - but I've got enough things to do in my own life. These folks need to clean up their messes.



-Cheers


----------



## Sonnie

I feel like John would do whatever is necessary on part of the REW software. He's been trying consistently to get it to work with the BFD. It works with certain ones built before a certain time... but it quit working with a new version of the 1124p.

If you can build an 1124p from scratch, why not look at building the BSE2496C for us? You could sell a few thousand easily.



> OBTW> Has anyone thought about daisy-chaining the ->L->R-> filter sets on the 1124P to setup a single 24-set filter? I know SNR will suffer with the double A/D conversion, but will it make a real difference. Those extra equalizers might help with more complex room environments - ones with some notch-dropouts that need some narrow filter boosting. Finally, there is a lot of focus on getting our sub's responses smooth along a target line. What about the effect of all this equalization on phase? When I built my satellites, I was extremely careful to setup both very flat response thru the cross-over as well as very very well match phase. It was quite a bit of work to get the first one right but it really made a difference. The human ear is very sensitive to phase - more so than level in some situations. My concern is that a wacky set of filters on the 1124P might generate a beautiful response curve insert horrible phase delay.


You might wanna start a separate thread for this... so we don't get off topic here. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Sonnie said:


> If you can build an 1124p from scratch, why not look at building the BSE2496C for us? You could sell a few thousand easily.


Behringer rocks when it comes to value. Their line of processors are pretty much based on just a few basic core engines - change the software, end panels, and voila! A new product. Doing one from scratch for profit would sorta be like designing $500 toilet seats...




Sonnie said:


> You might wanna start a separate thread for this... so we don't get off topic here. Thanks!


:nono: 

Done! I tried to search for that but find nothing - so there's a new thread up off the top of the BFD forum. :thumb:


----------



## JohnM

t35tB0t said:


> The old Behringer design editor software will *not* work with WinXP.
> 
> I spoke with "JH" at Behringer supporting in Washington. He is aware of our few trouble-tickets and has relayed all the info to Behringer Engineering. They are stating that the DSP1124Ps work with the old DSP1100P design editor so they will not action this midi issue further unless we prove that their product is somehow in violation of midi protocol. They sorta do have a point.
> 
> However, they also likely have the low-level midi sniffing tools to capture the issue here. What's needed is a capture of a simple 3-byte command that works with their editor and fails with REW. Then we'd need to hammer *both* Behringer and the REW authors for resolution. Even then, there is a possibility that it won't ever get fixed.
> 
> "JH" suggested I consider the '2496 instead. great, that's just great.. but it probably would be cheaper then trying to get the REW authors to work this out directly with Behringer. Too bad because REW truly enhances these Behringer products and is an awesome tool - and so are these Behringer products. I could debug all of this for them. **** I could build an entire 1124P from scratch - but I've got enough things to do in my own life. These folks need to clean up their messes.


REW is NOT the problem here and it is impossible for me to fix within REW the bug in the DSP1124P. As you'll see in earlier posts, a midi diagnostic program (SendSX) has been used to send messages to DSP1124P's running firmware 1.3 which the DSP1124P's consistently misinterpret. I don't see how the design editor could work either, but since it doesn't even run midi comms under XP it's difficult to demonstrate that.


----------



## maxcooper

Perhaps we can identify a broken use case that Behringer would find more compelling?

* We have reports of the Behringer software "working", however that is pretty vague. Can we find a case where this software will run but fails to program the DSP1124P properly? The result might be a error shown on the computer or the DSP1124P, or it might appear to succeed but leaves the DSP1124P unit programmed incorrectly. Can we leverage the knowledge of 3-value commands not working to speed the identification of a case like this?

* Is there some other MIDI software that a significant number of buyers in the market already use or can't use because of the apparently broken MIDI support in the DSP1124P? I know very little about how the DSP1124P is used by it's true core market. Maybe someone who does know could help find a case where the MIDI problems are an impediment.

Does anyone know which versions of Windows the Behringer software *will* work on?

-Max


----------



## Guest

Hello to all,

I have another idea: Can someone with a midi loopback cable just loopback MidiOut and MidiIn of the BFD? Unfortunately, I just don't have one available, but I did the same within SW, and whenever I turned the jog shuttle in a configuration mode (e.g. frequency), the new value is shown for the fraction of a second and then the initial value is shown again. I guess, due to the jug shuttle movement, the BFD sends out the related 3-byte MIDI message which is looped back and misinterpreted as described above -> the value jumps back.
What I would expect with older v1.0 SW is that you can regularly configure any values in the loopback configuration (and as the MidiIn message should not trigger another MidiOut message we should not have an endless loop, either).

Maybe this convinces them that there might be a problem if no external software or MIDI hardware is involved.

Of course, I also wonder how (or if) the Behringer software could run with v1.3. Under XP it does not run here either, so I cannot check. Does someone still have older Windows versions available?

But even then, the BFD should not only be able to cope with commands sent by one particular program (which does not even run on XP, obviously). It must run with all standard compliant MIDI transfers, which should also apply to the loopback scenario described above.

Robert


----------



## Guest

O.K. - Let's run the Behringer tool under Win2K. WinXP is lame anyhow (that's a different thread discussion). They claim it works so we'll verify. I hope to see for myself with a day or so. For now just assume Behringer has no reason to lie - having one tool that works and one that doesn't gets us part way there. We still might need to get some sort of low-level MIDI sniffer tool on the line to measure actual timing. That is almost all that can go wrong at that point. At least one of the devices is in violation of protocol, can't be sure which until you go have a look. It is that simple.

The big point is that Behringer is most unlikely to care to change the DSP1124P. Has anyone opened up a ver1.3 to see if there is a pluggable EPROM? If this thing is not easily re-programmable, no doubt Behringer will balk at a recall/exchange. Nay, the most likely avenue would be a hope there is a practical tweak to REW to work-around or fix *whichever* end is goofing this up. Yeah, it is that simple. 

-Cheers :wits-end:


----------



## Sonnie

We now hopefully have a fix via revised firmware v1.4 provided to us by Behringer support... see this thread.


----------



## blekenbleu

RobertS said:


> The funny thing is, if using the jogshuttle to configure settings manually, exactly the commands above are received from the BFD. But if you send the same sequence to the BFD, for some reason the message is misinterpreted.


This sounds like Behringer intends that one BFD should be able to control another,
and, with the described bug, it cannot. 
Given that a version 1.3 BFD successfully controls an earlier one,
while the reverse fails,
Behringer is left with little wiggle room for denying a defect.


----------

